# Was und wofür ist das?



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

Nad da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob mir der Phil das sagen kann.

das gilt ab dem ersten RM6

zwischen den beiden geffräsen Profielen ist so ein Verbindungsplättchen. Schau aus wie so ne Art Mänchen mit nem Kopf. Aber was soll er der Kopf, das frag ich mich schon Jahre lang, den das ist doch nur extra Gewicht ohne Funktion.

siehe Foto


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Krankedbiker,

die von Dir angesprochene Verstrebung verbindet CNC gefertigten Struts des Rahmen und liefert so triangulare Steifigkeit zum Bereich des Innenlagers. Als besonderer Gag wurde diese Verstrebung von dem legendären Rocky Mountain Framedesigner Marshall Cant mit einem Kopf versehen. Es handelt sich um die Position, die wohl schon jeder Biker einmal "geniessen" konnte - going over the bars. Der Name dieser legendären Verstrebung: Mr. NE3

A piece of Rocky Mountain History: Mr. NE3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

P.s.

Mr. NE3 hatte seine Weltpremiere auf dem ROCKY MOUNTAIN PIPELINE, the mother of all Freeridebikes.


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

hey cool, besten dank für die ausfürliche Erklärung.

Aber jetz mal ganz im Ernst, haben sie das wirklich selber gweusst oder mussten sie sich auch erst schlau machen. Der Kopf war mir immer in Rätsel


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Krankedbiker,

ich kenne Mr. NE3 seit 1997, das Jahr, in dem ich mein erstes Rocky Mountain Fully, ein 2XS, erwarb.


----------

